# Halloween Doorbell 2.0



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

So I wanted to do something different this year with the doorbell. I brainstormed a bit and came up with this idea. What if there was a skeleton sitting next to the door which spoke to you when you pushed the doorbell? Even better, what if there wasn't just 1 doorbell, but several - and only one was the actual doorbell? Well, here it is - the Halloween Doorbell 2.0.

I want to give a BIG thanks to AZDude (on another Halloween forum) for being kind enough to provide the audio board for this project!! Thanks!

Enjoy!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Everyone will love it! Great concept.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty Darn Cool!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

neat!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like the eyeballs too. I sure wouldnt wanna push an eyeball. Are they sticky by chance? That would be REALLY nasty. Great job!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's fun


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a great idea and will be so fun for the TOTs!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that's original. I love it.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a great idea and using eyes is very creepy!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha ... how cool. Nice job!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

turtle2778 said:


> I really like the eyeballs too. I sure wouldnt wanna push an eyeball. Are they sticky by chance? That would be REALLY nasty. Great job!!


Thanks everyone. The eyeballs are just regular toy poppers that you get at novelty stores (where you bend them inside out and then lay them on a surface and then they pop up in the air). I was hoping to find some gooey or sticky ones but couldn't.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Maybe if you were to spread on a thin layer of contact cement. After all night with people touching it, it will be definitely sticky. I like the whole concept, especially if you live in an apartment complex like I do. I personally would have aged or corpsed the skeleton to make it look like he's been waiting a while for the old lady in back to come out, or add a thick layer of spider webs with the upper half peeking out.


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

I corpsed my other skeleton but just didn't have time to do this one. I even started doing things like in July and still ran out of time 

I like the contact cement idea - might have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok that is too cool -i love it and im sure your TOT will too


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

This is so fun, I love it!


----------

